# Premiere CS4: Einsteigerfragen



## Stoke (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo 

Nachdem ich nun den ganzen Tag (...und wie man an der Uhrzeit sieht auch den Abend) damit verbracht habe Tutorials zu suchen und herumzuexperimentieren habe ich mich nun doch durchgerungen mich hier zu registrieren und euch persönlich mit meinen Fragen zu bombardieren 
Wie gesagt, ich habe google bemüht und mich intensiv mit "der Materie" beschäftigt, doch allzu viel konnte ich leider noch nicht herausfinden.

Ich versuch erstmal meine Lage zu beschreiben: Ich habe mich gestern dazu entschlossen, mit Fraps (in meinen Augen ein grottenschlecht umgesetztes Programm) ein World of Warcraft Video aufzunehmen. Gesagt getan, nur leider musste ich feststellen dass ein dreiminütiger Film erstens 2-3 GB groß ist und zweitens nicht korrekt wiedergegeben werden kann. Mit dem Windows Media Player sind die Farben extrem matt und unecht, mit anderen Playern (VLC z.B.) stimmen zwar die Farben halbwegs, jedoch ist alles ein wenig zu hell. Hierbei ist zu erwähnen dass ich aus beruflichen Gründen Windows 7 nutze und das aktuelle k-Lite Code Pack (Mega) installiert habe.

Wegen oben genannten Problemen und da ich aus beruflichen Gründen (again!) Zugriff auf die Master Collection von Adobe CS4 habe, habe ich mich kurzerhand dazu entschlossen die Videos mit Premiere zu bearbeiten und zu komprimieren.
Das Hauptproblem hierbei ist, einen gesunden Kompressionsfaktor zu finden. Ich strebe eine Dateigröße von rund 15 - 20 MB pro Minute an, ob sich das zu meinem Gefallen umsetzen lässt ist aber fraglich.
Ich habe ingame eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1680x1050, diese Auflösung will ich beibehalten, um die Lesbarkeit der Schriften zu gewährleisten. Dies stellt allerdings schon ein Problem dar, da diese Auflösung kein Videoformat ist. Wenn ich nun diese Auflösung eingebe und bei Pixel-Seitenverhältnis "Quadratpixel" angebe, resultiert das in ein Ausgabeformat das 1052 Pixel hoch ist. Die zusätzlichen 2 Pixel machen sich hierbei durch einen hässlichen grünen unteren Rand bemerkbar. Stelle ich allerdings ein Standardformat ein, muss ein Rand eingeblendet und das Bild skaliert werden. Damit bin ich auch nicht zufrieden.

Hier meine Verwendeten Einstellungen:
Format: H.264
Codec: MainConcept H.264 Video
Fernsehnorm: NTSC
Framebreite: 1.680
Framehähe: 1.050
Framerate: 29,97
Feldreihenfolge: Unteres
Pixel-Seitenverhältnis: Quadratpixel
Profil: Haupt
Level: 4,0
Bitratecodierung: CBR
Bitrate: 5 MBit/s
Audio exportieren deaktiviert.


Dies führt zu einem Video mit rund 37 MB pro Minute, was leider etwas zu viel ist. Außerdem treten oben genannte Probleme auf. Bei den meisten Einstellungen habe ich den Vorgabewert beibehalten, nur einige habe ich verändert. Ich habe leider kaum eine Ahnung was die meisten Einstellungen bedeuten, ich wäre hier um Aufklärung dankbar. H.264 habe ich verwendet, da ich glaube irgendwo gehört zu haben (  ) dass dies das beste Videoformat ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Videobearbeitung in dieser Form oder kann mir hier Tipps bezüglich der Einstellungen geben? Ich bin über jegliche Anregungen dankbar 


Ich bedanke mich herzlichst im Vorraus


----------



## Stoke (2. Juni 2009)

Hat niemand eine Idee?

Ich glaube jetzt alle Kompressionseinstellungen zu meiner Zufriedenheit gefunden zu haben, allerdings habe ich jetzt ein noch viel größeres Problem:

Wie kann ich mit Premiere mehrere Clips zusammenfügen? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich etwas herauschneiden, Effekte hinzufügen oder ähnliches machen kann. Ich bin schon richtig verärgert weil ich kein einziges  Tutorial dazu finde.
Hat vielleich jemand einen entsprechenden Link für mich? Danke


----------



## oskar55 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Stoke,
zunächst, die Einstellungen für das Video sind eigenartig.
Bei Premiere läßt sich jede Auflösung einstellen, 
1680x1050 Pixel als Größe, sicherheitshalber PAL und 25 f/sek statt NTSC etc.
Verschiedene Komprimierungscodecs ausprobieren, einer sollte dabei sein, der
die gewünschte Größe und Qualität liefert.
Mehrere Clips zusammenfügen:
Alle Clips in die Datei importieren, für jeden Clip im Schnittfenster den Auschnitt wählen und dann in die Zeitleiste ziehen und platzieren.
Übergänge/Effekte : Effektfe öffnen, den Effekt mit gedrückter Maustaste
auf die Stelle ziehen, an der er was machen soll, feineinstellen im Effektefenster, fertig.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Stoke (3. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, ich habs jetzt mittlerweise auch gerafft wie man etwas zusammenschneiden kann 
Auf die Idee, dass man Sequenzen braucht um Schneiden zu können, muss man auch erst kommen 

Ja ich weiß, 8:5 ist kein gängiges Videoformat, dafür aber das Format eines Widescreen Bildschirms. Seltsamerweise kann 1440x900 korrekt encodiert (?) werden, ich werde es also bei der Auflösung belassen.

Was genau ist eigenartig an meinen Einstellungen? Und wieso sollte ich PAL statt NTSC verwenden? Und warum sollte ich genau 25 Fps verwenden? Denn wenn das so ist nehme ich das Video gleich mit 25 Fps auf.
Bitte erklär mir das noch genauer, ich will das gerne verstehen.

Wie gesagt, ich habs jetzt schon geschafft mehrere Clips zusammenzufügen und die Anfänge/Enden zu kürzen. Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht geschafft etwas aus der Mitte eines Clips rauszuschneiden oder Effekte zu verwenden. Wozu mehrere Videospuren sind hab ich auch noch nicht kapiert.
Ich werd aber morgen wieder herumexperimentieren und hoffe dass ich Fortschritte in diese Richtung machen kann


----------



## Gast170816 (3. Juni 2014)

Eine kleine aber wichtige Frage zu Premiere CS4... ich will mir das gern gebraucht kaufen, aber vorerst mal die Frage:

Kann das Full HD verarbeiten (laden, exportieren, schneiden)?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten, die dort entscheidend anders/schlechter sind als z.B. schon bei CS5?

Ich denke dass mir das alte CS4 reicht, für einfach ein bisschen schnipschnap...aber es muss eben für FullHD geeignet sein... und falls jemandem noch irgendein Minuspunkt einfällt, warum das heutzutage nicht mehr ausreicht, bitte sagen...

(PS: Das kann auch mit AfterEffects CS4 dann per QuicktimeReferences arbeiten, oder?!)


----------



## chmee (3. Juni 2014)

Hmm. CS4 ist für mich dann doch schon zu lange her.. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass CS4 mit FullHD-Auflösung umgehen kann. Natürlich ist der Unterbau genau so wichtig. (A) Rechnerkomponenten (B) Die Frage, ob CS4 mit einem aktuellen Windows sauber zusammenarbeitet (wenn Windows überhaupt die Basis ist) Und letztendlich kann man auch klar sagen, dass "Dynamic Linking" (das frühere QuicktimeReferences schätze ich) so gut funktioniert, dass jede neuere Version deutlich flüssiger ist.. Auch in Sachen gleichzeitige Spuren und Effekte. Die GPGPU-Unterstützung (Mercury-Engine) kam auch erst mit CS5 glaub ich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gast170816 (13. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt wo ne günstige CS5 Version entdeckt (naja, gebraucht, da bin ich ja äußert ängstlich bei solchen Käufen..Abzocke etc.)... da hab ich mich gefragt, gab's da irgendnen Haken, dass es dann mal noch CS5.5. gab? War da bei CS5 irgendein "Bug" oder so?


----------

